# PSN+ First 2 Months Content Revealed for PAL Regions



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PlayStation Plus First 2 Months Content Revealed for PAL Regions*
06/24/2010 Written by Christopher Gordon-Douglas










At E3, PlayStation Plus made its bow after months of speculation. With Sony announcing this service they also said that the current free PSN service will not change but rather PS+ is to add content for those willing to pay for it. With PS+ including features such as automatic download and full game trial as well as offering discounts and free games from the store, it seems a hard bargain to refuse.
In a blog post on the official PS3 EU Blog, they detailed in more depth the service that is set to hit on June 29th. One of the details comes in the form of the games that you will be receiving for free as part of the service as well as the discounted content that is available. Also seeing as this is on the European Blog the discounts and free games for North America and Asia might be different. As an added bonus in Europe PS+ yearly subscribers get PSN version of LittleBigPlanet for free, whereas in North America you get 3 months free. Check it out below.Hi, this will also be on playstationplus.com very soon –

Premium Game Elements: Motorstorm Pacific Rift: Adrenaline Pack

Push Demo: Flower, Pixel Junk Shooter

Themes: “SCEE produced: PlayStation Plus Dynamic Theme, Heavy Rain Crime Scene Theme
2 x Heavy Rain Avatars (Bird and Butterfly)

*Month 1: June 29th – August 3rd*

Intro offer: LBP (standard edition)

PSN PS3: Wipeout HD

minis: Field Runners, Age of Zombies

PSone: Destruction Derby

Full Game Trial: Shatter, Savage Moon

Discounts: LBP God of War Pack – 50%, LBP: LocoRoco costume pack – 50%, Gravity Crash – 20%, Fat Princess DLC – 20%

Premium Game Element: KillZone 2: Steel & Titanium DLC

Push demo: ModNation Racers, Heavy Rain

Dynamic Themes: LBP Theme, SCEE produced: PlayStation “Game Is Just The Start” Dynamic Theme

2 x Fat Princess Premium Avatars

*Month 2: August 4th – September 1st*


PSN PS3: Zen Pinball

minis: Blast-Off, Alien Zombie Death

PSone: Medievil

Full Game Trial: inFamous, Mushroom Wars

Discounts: Zen Pinball Earth Defence Table – 20%, Warhawk Triple Combo Pack – 50%, Super 

Stardust HD – 20%, WipeOutHD Fury – 20%

Premium Game Elements: Motorstorm Pacific Rift: Adrenaline Pack

Push Demo: Flower, Pixel Junk Shooter

Themes: “SCEE produced: PlayStation Plus Dynamic Theme, Heavy Rain Crime Scene Theme

2 x Heavy Rain Avatars (Bird and Butterfly)​Also detailed was the price regions for the different countries in Europe. The prices on the left denotate to one year and the right 90 days. Check it our below.1-YEAR 90DAYS
Australia AUD 69.95 20.95

Austria € 49.99 €14.99

Belgium € 49.99 €14.99

Czech Republic CZK

Denmark DKK

Finland EURO 49.95 14.95

France € 49.99 €14.99

Germany € 49.99 €14.99

Greece € 49.99 €14.99

Ireland € 49.99 €14.99

Italy € 49.99 €14.99

Luxembourg € 49.99 €14.99

Netherlands € 49.99 €14.99

New Zealand NZD 89.95 26.95

Norway NOK 395 119

Poland PLN 195 59

Portugal € 49.99 €14.99

Saudi Arabia USD 64.99 19.99

South Africa ZAR 489 145

Spain € 49.99 €14.99

Sweden SEK 480 145

Switzerland CHF 69.95 20.95

United Arab Emirates USD 64.99 19.99

United Kingdom GBP £39.99 £11.99​Still unsure about PS+ check out the E3 trailer for the premium service below.







*Source: PSLS*


----------

